
OpenIO: object storage and grid for apps - lormayna
http://openio.io/
======
mbrock
Here's my feedback as a person being marketed to:

After trying for a while to scroll through your landing page despite the
extremely annoying custom scroll thing, I have no idea what your thing
actually does.

I know you have offices in France and the U.S., that you sell something
involving the storage of objects, and that there is a "storage revolution"
going on.

When I click "learn more", I get instructions for installing VirtualBox and
Vagrant...

Even if I click further and read your PDF, the introductory paragraph tells me
that you are using "the groundbreaking concept of 'Conscience'" which I have
no idea what it is.

After reading a bit more, I still don't understand what your thing actually
does.

It sounds kind of cool from all the cool words and stuff, but I'm never going
to install it or recommend it because I can't get a concrete and tangible idea
of what it is.

My suggestion: on the first page, you should have a terse description of the
steps a user or company would go through and what they would gain from it.
Something like... and I'm just making this up:

1\. You're storing lots of objects but your hard drives are overflowing and
breaking all the time.

2\. You install our product, which is a server that runs on Linux computers.

3\. You configure it to use a variety of storage engines, for example plugging
in your S3 credentials and some other things.

4\. Now you can use a REST API to store content-addressed objects, and the
product takes care of datacenter distribution, backups, and stuff.

5\. Benefits cascade upon you like you could never imagine, for reasons X, Y,
and Z.

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
I noticed the annoying scroller and just closed the tab. It's just really
annoying.

From the title, I don't know what they mean when they say "grid". When I think
grid, I'm usually thinking about layouts.

~~~
dsp1234
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grid_computing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grid_computing)

------
boulos
As people have pointed out, this is similar to S3, GCS, etc. and apparently
they've been running it for a bit:

> The first production ready version was built in 2008 and the first massive
> production of a large scale email system started the year after. Since then,
> the solution has been used to store 10+ Petabytes, 10+ billions of objects,
> at 20 Gbps of bandwidth at the peak hour, with low-latency SLAs enforced
> 24/7.

That's not a bad scale for such a project, but an individual large customer
can easily consume that much bandwidth and storage like the guys at Descartes
Labs ([http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/11/startup-
spot...](http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/11/startup-spotlight-
Descartes-Labs-monitors-planet-Earths-resources-with-Google-Compute-
Engine.html)).

It seems like they need a lighthouse customer to really push it. Best of luck
gdelaporte and team!

------
lobster_johnson
For those looking for a bit more detail: [http://openio.io/wp-
content/uploads/2015/07/OpenIO-CoreSolut...](http://openio.io/wp-
content/uploads/2015/07/OpenIO-CoreSolutionDescription-June2015.pdf).

------
gdelaporte
Thanks for your feedbacks, we appreciate it. Work is ongoing for a website v2,
we'll take them into account.

~~~
hemancuso
How is your product different than the many many competitors?

~~~
gdelaporte
Hi hemancuso,

Maybe you will find this useful:

1/ Pure software for any mixed hardware optimized by dynamic data placement 2/
No rebalance and no perf impact on production when scaling 3/ Grid For Apps:
distribute & run any apps on same nodes

If you want to go further we will be at the OpenStack Summit, feel free to
visit us. We have a booth. Don’t forget to vote for our presentations:
[http://openio.io/events/openio-will-be-a-sponsor-at-
openstac...](http://openio.io/events/openio-will-be-a-sponsor-at-openstack-
summit-in-austin) See you there!

------
gsmethells
Is this trying to _be_ OpenStack Swift or _leverage_ OpenStack Swift?

~~~
khc
They are a swift competitor with a swift compatible frontend

------
fareesh
That's an unusual way to pronounce "data"

~~~
goldenkey
Yeah sounded like they got a non-english speaker to do their intro. That or
someone on the autism spectrum.

I wouldn't trust my data to a vendor that can't even pronounce data
correctly...

~~~
pavlov
Both pronounciations are correct:

[https://www.quora.com/How-do-you-pronounce-the-word-data-
cor...](https://www.quora.com/How-do-you-pronounce-the-word-data-correctly-Is-
it-DAY-ta-or-DA-ta)

~~~
goldenkey
Its not dahta or dayta that is the issue. Its the slow irreconcilable way the
speaker voices the two syllables with an emphasis on TUH. Its a soft word, not
Dat Tuh with a hard tuh. Literally sounds mentally challenged and unless the
team behind this product is one person who has a throne, I can't think of a
reason why no one would voice opposition to the anti social pronunciation.
Laughable error.

